# two ports marked as ignore



## hsmeets (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi,

I'm using FreeBSD for some time now, alas on a user level, today I ran into the following:


```
prometheus# portupgrade -ar
** Port marked as IGNORE: converters/libiconv:
	cannot install: Unknown component gnometarget
** Port marked as IGNORE: devel/pkg-config:
	cannot install: Unknown component gnometarget
--->  Skipping 'databases/tdb' (tdb-1.2.1_1,1) because a requisite package 'pkg-config-0.25_1' (devel/pkg-config) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'devel/glib20' (glib-2.26.1_1) because a requisite package 'libiconv-1.13.1_1' (converters/libiconv) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'net/samba35' (samba35-3.5.9) because a requisite package 'glib-2.26.1_1' (devel/glib20) failed (specify -k to force)
--->  Skipping 'emulators/open-vm-tools-nox11' (open-vm-tools-nox11-313025_2) because a requisite package 'glib-2.26.1_1' (devel/glib20) failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	- converters/libiconv (marked as IGNORE)
	- devel/pkg-config (marked as IGNORE)
	* databases/tdb (tdb-1.2.1_1,1)
	* devel/glib20 (glib-2.26.1_1)
	* net/samba35 (samba35-3.5.9)
	* emulators/open-vm-tools-nox11 (open-vm-tools-nox11-313025_2)
```

Can someone point me in a good direction to solve this with the two ports marked ingnored?

Thanks,

Huib


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2011)

Try updating your ports tree. It looks like the files in /usr/ports/Mk/ might be out of whack.


----------



## hsmeets (Aug 9, 2011)

Hi

I always update the ports tree (portsnap) as part of the routine, I have 2 other machines running FreeBSD and they also complain about ports beeing ignored with the 'unknown component gnometarget' message.

Huib


----------



## rusty (Aug 9, 2011)

What's the gnometarget thing?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2011)

rusty said:
			
		

> What's the gnometarget thing?


From the port's Makefile:

```
USE_GNOME=      gnometarget
```

This should be handled by /usr/ports/Mk/bsd.gnome.mk.


----------



## Webhostbudd (Aug 9, 2011)

I have this same issue with a fresh install. I've kept updating the ports tree in hopes of an update.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2011)

This is the culprit:

http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/cvsweb.cgi/ports/Mk/bsd.gnome.mk


----------



## hsmeets (Aug 9, 2011)

yup, issue now fixed.

Thanks,

Huib


----------

